# Walking your dogs in the rain??



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The rain has been basically torrential all day, especially at my parents in Wiltshire, so didn't walk Betty there this morning. Got back to mine in Windsor at about 5.30pm and it was still raining heavily so wasn't going to walk Betty, then the rain stopped so took her out and then down it came again as we were out!!

When the rain is really heavy do you still walk your dogs or do you just oocupy them indoors?? This is the first day in a long time I can remember it raining pretty much all day so haven't had to deal with this for ages! Luckily was at my parents today and my brother, his wife, my 3 yr old nephew, an aunt and an uncle were all there so Betty had lots of stimulation and didn't sleep much as too much was going on so don't think she really needed a walk, but I took her out more as I actually wanted some fresh air!!

I have had days of not walking her if the weather has been bad and she sems fine for one day. She doesn't mind going out in light rain but she doesn't seem to like going out in torrential rain.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jules - who doesn't like going out in the rain - you or Betty Boo? When it is winter it rains a lot! I have an Equafleece for Izzy (they have a web site). It is quite amazing, it stops her getting wet in the rain but can also be used to put on her if she is wet - from rain, or a bath. The fleece absorbs the water and keeps the dog dry. It is very flexible and easy to put on. It covers half the tummy and about half of each leg as well as the body. Brilliant in all the snow last winter, I only had to rinse the salt off her legs. I tried plastic but Izzy lept around the garden like a lunatic until she fell over! For me it is a kagool or a Barbour!!!!! My friend has plastic trousers but I just get my jeans wet. Have fun, at least the rain isn't cold at the moment. xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Weirdly I don't mind walking in the rain and just stick my barbour jacket on. But I have seen Betty just stop and not want to walk at all in really heavy rain. I think I was fairly lucky that there didn't seem to be that much rain through the winter and I usually managed to get her out for a walk when it wasn't raining!!!!

I have seen aquafleece's before - I must have a look again and think about getting one for her.

x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I still try to go out every day whatever the weather. I love being out with Rufus and my retired greyhound Zoe. It's my escapism. However, I will try to aim for a time when there is a break in the clouds! I go to the wood to walk in torrential rain as there is more shelter from the elements. Walks are often shorter when the weather is bad but even a quick walk leaves them with the impression that they've been out and so they're happy.
I don't think the odd day without a walk will do any harm so don't beat yourself up! 

Karen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i juge it, if its torental then most of the time no, if if its stopping and starting i will mostlikely chance it and if its just light i dont mind. however if iv been at work all day (i work at a boarding kennel) and it has been torental and i have been walking and drying dogs in it, i relly dont feel like walking and drying off my lot when i get back.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If its chucking it down in the morning I put off walking until later in the day on the off chance that it may clear, but neither of mine are happy to even go to the loo if its really bad. May try the fleeces as the coat I bought Wilf for the winter obvuoisly was nt to his taste... I literally had to drag him out in it. It was sunny here this a.m but knew the weather was moving up later in the day so missed the rain.x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't missed a days walk with Dylan, but it is a shorter walk in the rain. I just stick a cagoul on and Dylan is always wet anyway from jumping in rivers so he's not bothered. Even with a short walk I think he still feels like he's been out and doesn't get too hyper.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

As strange as it sounds, I actually enjoy walking in the rain, I just stick on my coat and we're good to go! Ruby doesn't mind the rain either... The only drawback is a soaking wet dog when you get home! I just towel dry her as we have wood flooring and tiles downstairs the wet floor can just we wiped over! 

I have seen some dogs over the park in full on waterproof suits covering their whole body including the legs, there is just a bit cut out for the tail and bum so they can have a poo and wee! Can't help but laugh when I see them as the suits are shocking pink! 

J


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm glad someone asked this question today, as I too was wondering what to do. 

Millie is not keen on going out in the rain, but once out she seems fine. She does rather a good impression of a drowned rat by the time we've finished.

I like the sound of the fleece jacket. Is it kinder to put a coat on a cockapoo? I know some breeds of dogs seems to repell most of the rain, but my cockapoo just seems to get extremely wet through.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

because of the woolyness of the cockapoo coat, they just absorb water so quick and take longer to dry naturaly, as the watter gets right to the root. i love the equafleece, my only complaint is that i find it mats my girls coats, its only just resently i have knowtised it. i think i just got used to keeping them longer and mat free them the bad weather hit and i started using them again a knowtised a big difference. but they are worth the extra work on the coat as they realy do keep them warmer and dryer, even if you get cought out in the rain and bring them home wet eh equafleece is fab fro drying them and keeping them warm but letting them move normaly.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Can't bear the rain, far too depressing and it gives me frizzy hair! Dexter has had lots of indoor play today and is quite exhausted!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Can't bear the rain, far too depressing and it gives me frizzy hair! Dexter has had lots of indoor play today and is quite exhausted!


He he, I have visions of Monica in that table tennis episode! My hair also frizzes and it is a pain, I now have a collection of hats that I can pile all my hair into.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm also an equafleece fan! Maisy has a lovely red one and it's much better than the waterproof coat I bought her - covers all of her tummmy, chest and neck and keeps her lovely and dry. She also has it on after her bath to dry her off quickly. Just got to get Ellie one now - will have to wait until she stops growing tho as they aren't cheap!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Carol said:


> I'm also an equafleece fan! Maisy has a lovely red one and it's much better than the waterproof coat I bought her - covers all of her tummmy, chest and neck and keeps her lovely and dry. She also has it on after her bath to dry her off quickly. Just got to get Ellie one now - will have to wait until she stops growing tho as they aren't cheap!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh your perfect pair will look so sweet in their coats, don't you love the way their hair fluffs out around the edges of the fleece - they look like 1970s hippies!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly hates the rain - she doesn't even like going out in the garden for a wee when its raining - she just sits by the back door while I'm getting wet looking at me like I'm mad!!! I have walked her in the rain (once we get going she doesn't seem to mind too much) but try to wait for a break in the clouds before we go.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy's OK with the rain, think its because the weather was really bad just after we got her. Shes got 2 coats for when it's heavy rain a 3 Peaks light weight one and waxed cotton one for the winter. If it's just light rain she does without a coat.
Rosie had her first walk in the rain on Saturday , she was in the pocket of my Barber jacket
I have to exercise for health reasons so having the dogs means I don't have an excuse to not go out in bad weather.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We've not had a single walk in the rain since we got Rosie, so I was intrigued as to how she'd react. I put her in a raincoat (far too small cos we expected rainy walks when she was little) and, apart from looking really embarrassed at what her mum had made her wear, she was fine! What a difference though, here's photos from both days at the weekend!



















Going to buy an equafleece NOW before the ILMC effect means they sell out!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you manage Louise or are they already sold out  My hair can be frizzy without the rain, so I quite like it when its cold or wet... an excuse to wear a hat x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> We've not had a single walk in the rain since we got Rosie, so I was intrigued as to how she'd react. I put her in a raincoat (far too small cos we expected rainy walks when she was little) and, apart from looking really embarrassed at what her mum had made her wear, she was fine! What a difference though, here's photos from both days at the weekend!
> 
> 
> Just had to laugh at the tight little pink number xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Just had to laugh at the tight little pink number xx


I was giggling for the whole walk. Poor Rosie!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rain .. well Yes I too experienced a down pour all day Sunday ... I did walk my dogs but it was a late walk. 

I have never missed a day walking Oakley and won't do with the girlks either, Eevee hates the rain but on a lead and then excitement changes 

How many times to do walk your cockapoo a day?
& for how long?

I don't keep to a strict walking routine and swap walk times around but I tend to walk one shorter walk (20-25 mins) and one longer walk with off lead time too, the time of this walk depends on where we are and what we are doing.... Sometimes I just do one long walk per day, it really just depends... Oakley would go on forever, and Honey loves a run in the field, however Eevee does take it a bit easier, she is still so young so I keep her walks shorter of course.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

JoJo said:


> How many times to do walk your cockapoo a day?
> & for how long?


I usually do two walks a day 45 mins to 1 hour each time with lots of ball chasing off the lead - this seems to tire Eddie out 

We play it by ear at the weekend - I usually get one of the kids to take him in the morning so I can have a lie in


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

JoJo said:


> How many times to do walk your cockapoo a day?
> & for how long?


I walk Dylan an hour in the morning, off lead, lots of running, playing with other dogs and wading through rivers. In the afternoon I take him to local fields with the ball-chucker and he'll have a half hour frantic full-speed running which exhausts him. If I'm really busy then I might give that afternoon walk a miss, but I take him 9 days out of 10. If I don't, he's a bit hyper in the evening.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy in her Equafleece


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks really cute, but I don't think Dylan would be happy wearing any kind of coat. Plus he's in rivers every day so I guess it would be a bit pointless. I might think about it for winter, but I suspect he'll still go paddling in winter as well.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love Izzy in her equafleece - defo think I will get one for Betty in the winter as she isn't good being cold and is really good with her coat now.

What size did you buy for Izzy?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cara- LOVE that Equafleece. Dexter would love prancing about in one - may even get myself a matching one!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Cara- LOVE that Equafleece. Dexter would love prancing about in one - may even get myself a matching one!


I bought myself the socks and lived in them during that snowy period!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I wish I'd come on here before I put my order in this evening. I was umming and ahhing about what style to go for and it was a toss up between the jumper type ones and the classic one. I went fro the classic one because it looked easier to get on, but I think the jumper ones provide more coverage, so maybe I've made a mistake. 

Can you get it on Izzy easily enough? (she looks very cute in it, by the way!)


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

caradunne said:


> weez74 said:
> 
> 
> > We've not had a single walk in the rain since we got Rosie, so I was intrigued as to how she'd react. I put her in a raincoat (far too small cos we expected rainy walks when she was little) and, apart from looking really embarrassed at what her mum had made her wear, she was fine! What a difference though, here's photos from both days at the weekend!
> ...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I might have to bring the pink raincoat to the meet - maybe I should donate it to one of the smaller cockapoos?!!!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a fenced yard, so I can just let them out the back door to do their business, but NONE of my dogs like the rain, so I have to force them to go! We don't get much rain here during the summer, so it's not a problem very often!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Ah, I wish I'd come on here before I put my order in this evening. I was umming and ahhing about what style to go for and it was a toss up between the jumper type ones and the classic one. I went fro the classic one because it looked easier to get on, but I think the jumper ones provide more coverage, so maybe I've made a mistake.
> 
> Can you get it on Izzy easily enough? (she looks very cute in it, by the way!)


Really easy, head, front legs then back legs - it is soft and stretchy. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Really easy, head, front legs then back legs - it is soft and stretchy. xx


I will take a look at what i've ordered and might change my mind!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Ugh, I am so tired of rain!! Luckily, we have had breaks from it in the day, so Chloe did get a walk or two but ENOUGH already! Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday party and I rented one of those outdoor jumpy castles for it but the forecast is rain (and thunderstorms) right through the weekend. I guess I better think of a backup plan


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no Kelly I hope the rain/storm holds off for your daughters party, oh I love bouncy castle things ....

I have just come in from the wet and cold British weather, I got caught in a down pour ans my beautiful cockapoos came home looking like skinny, wet rats .. rather than fluffy cockapoos, little Eevee looked up at me to say "Mum what are we doing, I am cold and look a mess, this is not fun at all", Oakley and Honey however just went full throttle into every big puddle they could find and loved it, as for me, well I wish I had dragged the hubby along for that walk ha ha ha .. I am so mean


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We got caught in the rain again this morning. Poor Millie she was so wet. I was hoping to hold off on a rain coat/equafleece until she was bit bigger, incase she out grows it. But I think I will just have to get on with buying one.

Out of interest, the equafleece, is it waterproof, it looks like it will absorb water rather than repel it.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh no Kelly I hope the rain/storm holds off for your daughters party, oh I love bouncy castle things


I was really looking forward to going in it too, haha... Guess we will see, though. Right now we are having a big thunderstorm and are under a tornado watch, yikes.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The equFleece is waterproof. Kendal recently put up pics of hers after the coat is removed and you can see soaking wet head and legs with fluffy dry bodies. You can also wait and see if it rains and when you get home with your drowned rat put the coat on and it dries them and keeps them warm. I tend not to put it on at the moment as it is usually quite warm rain, unless it is a real downpour. In the winter it is invaluable. In the picture Izzy was younger (6months) and I bought the coat with a bit of room, now it fits her perfectly.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

caradunne said:


> The equFleece is waterproof. Kendal recently put up pics of hers after the coat is removed and you can see soaking wet head and legs with fluffy dry bodies. You can also wait and see if it rains and when you get home with your drowned rat put the coat on and it dries them and keeps them warm. I tend not to put it on at the moment as it is usually quite warm rain, unless it is a real downpour. In the winter it is invaluable. In the picture Izzy was younger (6months) and I bought the coat with a bit of room, now it fits her perfectly.


Thank for info Cara. I'll get on and order one.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

caradunne said:


> The equFleece is waterproof. Kendal recently put up pics of hers after the coat is removed and you can see soaking wet head and legs with fluffy dry bodies. You can also wait and see if it rains and when you get home with your drowned rat put the coat on and it dries them and keeps them warm. I tend not to put it on at the moment as it is usually quite warm rain, unless it is a real downpour. In the winter it is invaluable. In the picture Izzy was younger (6months) and I bought the coat with a bit of room, now it fits her perfectly.


















































[/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This weather is getting my down, got drenched last night on dog walk, and then today two out of three walks were wet and soggy..... not a good look for the dogs or me !!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Jo Jo it is midsummers day soon then we hit the downward decline to the next winter!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Jo Jo it is midsummers day soon then we hit the downward decline to the next winter!


Well that has cheered me up no end 

It's been absolutely pouring down here in Suffolk today


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sarette said:


> Well that has cheered me up no end
> 
> It's been absolutely pouring down here in Suffolk today


same hear, ment to be the same tomorrow


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sarette said:


> Well that has cheered me up no end
> 
> It's been absolutely pouring down here in Suffolk today


same here, ment to be the same tomorrow


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I have to say being in Lincolnshire, which is currently in drought status we don't mind the rain 

It is a pain being wet and muddy (both of us!), but it could be worse - think I would rather rain than have to get up in the dark and freezing weather in the winter - really not looking forward to that


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Well that has cheered me up no end
> 
> It's been absolutely pouring down here in Suffolk today


Get the flags out .. I have managed two dry walks today  yippy .... not exactly summer sunshine though.. far from it.. just clouds with a few showers thrown in... I like the sunshine and lovely long doggy walks.

Since having 3 dogs to walk .. how my life has changed.. my typical dog walk... I hold both the girls one side and oakley the other, I juggle poo bags and wear my hair in a scrunchy to stop hair being blown in my mouth, as I haven't got a spare hand to wipe the hair away... we do controlled walking which is fun, girls not to good at healing, sniffy walking (as I call it, loose lead walking where they get to sniff around).. I have started doing either 1 or 2 path walks like this per day, then aim one walk with off lead fun too, although Eevee tends to get lost in the high grasses at times. I think I am always dog walking  

Hey I should be losing weight, not a chance I just eat more cake and choccy in between each walk ha ha ha.... I do like my food as much as I like my dogs ..

Just had some M&S lemon swiss roll ... two big slices .. I am naughty


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Hey I should be losing weight, not a chance I just eat more cake and choccy in between each walk ha ha ha.... I do like my food as much as I like my dogs ..
> 
> Just had some M&S lemon swiss roll ... two big slices .. I am naughty


Know what you mean - I always seem to choose walks that end at a tea stand that sells lovely carrot cake - rude not to isn't it??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Know what you mean - I always seem to choose walks that end at a tea stand that sells lovely carrot cake - rude not to isn't it??


Ohhh I love a wedge of carrot cake .. my kinda lady  

Totally rude not to stop and have a slice .. you go for it (I'll join you)


----------

